# Took another step close to d-day today!



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Been saving up some money in a stock fund so I can pay the lawyer and finally have what I need. Today I sold the stock and will be getting the money in a few days. Already met with a lawyer and he's just waiting on me to say go and give him the retainer.

Makes me really nervous to think I'm that close to actually filing after all this time.

Sure hope I'm making the right decision.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

Best wishes to you, I know from reading other things that you have posted that it hasn't been an easy task for you to get to this point.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Best wishes BeachGuy. I know this hasn't been an easy decision for you.
Keep strong, be positive. You're gonna be fine.
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck 

You deserve a better turn on the wheel of life!


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Update: Well...now that I have the money and there's really nothing stopping me...I'm hesitating. It actually has taken some of the stress off knowing I can do it any time I want to basically. Had a long talk with MC last week about whether or not it was harmful to my kids or selfish of me to wait a bit longer. She said no, it is not on etiher case. So we both thought I should put this off until January. That'll get me through the holidays and give me 5 more months to save up cash for living expenses. Heck just to rent a house and pay deposits and all will cost close to $3K. I'm thinking about renting a small storage shed and starting to stockpile it with things I'll need. Washer/dryer, fridge, etc. Pick up some used ones over the next 5 months.

Any opinions, thoughts?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Take all the time you need. There is no rush. 

I think you deserve more so I'm happy to see you making plans to get out.


----------

